# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  SHBA, projekt per centralet e gjelbra berthamore

## brooklyn2007

*Nje reaktor ne gjendje per te eleminuar te gjitha mbetjet radioaktive me permbajtje te larte toksike mund te jete rruga me e shkurter per te rinisur prodhimin ne mase te energjise nga centralet berthamore.*

Projekti eshte prezantuar nga nje grup fizikantesh te “Institute for Fusion Studies” nga Universiteti i Teksasit dhe eshte publikuar ne revisten “Fusion Engineering and Design”. Sipas autoreve te projektit, Mike Kotschenreuther dhe Swadesh Mahajan, kundershtaret e centraleve berthamore, shume shpejt mund te mos kene asnje justifikim per venien ne perdorim te energjise berthamore.

Fizikantet amerikane thone se jane ne gjendje te ndertojne “Compact Fusion Neutron Source”, nje dhome magnetike me temperature 100 milione grade qe do arrije te eleminoje mbetjet toksike te centralit berthamor me ane te bombardimit te neutroneve.  

*Top Channel Tv*

----------


## agosi

edhe nje Hap perpara drejt nje te ardhme me te mire

----------

